# My new kitten



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

This is my new persian cat,named Lynx.i just got her yesterday.Please post pics of ur cats and kittens.


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

...


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

beautiful, looks like she has a bit of an attitude to


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

kinda


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Here`s mine!


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

nice pic


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

mine







he's a stray i rescued along with 5 others


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

nice cat


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Ahhh, he looks sweet!


----------



## cErx2Oo3 (Sep 13, 2004)

rbp 4 135 said:


> mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow u have six cats .. damn thats a lot.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Looks cool, nice pics.


----------



## cErx2Oo3 (Sep 13, 2004)

here are my monster cats...

this one is simba









and this one is lovely.. and i think she's pregnant... and if so anyone want a cat..








she's half calico and half siamese.. the male that got her was a male siamese toO. so it should look pretty interesting .. haha.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

nice cats guys. i'll post pics of my hairball later on.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

RedShoCk said:


> wow u have six cats .. damn thats a lot.
> [snapback]852992[/snapback]​


no i have seven cause of my orrigonial pet cat tigger


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow that half calico and half siamese looks crazy!


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

nice cats everyone.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

14 years old, but still going strong















He's living at my parent's place now, though...

View attachment 45180


View attachment 45181


View attachment 45182


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

I had an old tabbie cat that was 18years old and died about 2 months ago


----------



## cErx2Oo3 (Sep 13, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Wow that half calico and half siamese looks crazy!
> [snapback]853306[/snapback]​


yeah and she might be pregnant.. so i wanna how they lOok..


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

My cat named Muffin 
9 years old
Was free with can of cat food


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

My soon-to-be 17 year old, Cedar, who only has three legs:









My b/f's cat, Night:









Our youngest, Salem:


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

some more for the strays first is blue, named for his eyes, second is grau, or ash havent decided yet. and the last 2 are tubbs, a laid back cat


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

nice cats,mine is starting to liven up after the move from my lfs to my house.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

*MY HAIRBALL.*


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

nice cats


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

here is a pic of my cat


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

damn so much p*ssy in this thread, hahah i wish i had one. wait...err nice cats


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

here is mine, frosty, male and he is about 9 years old


----------

